# branch decor from big als



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

happy new year gang .

i purchased a branchy wood from big als i dont think its meant for a aquarium but looks smashing . has anyone ever tried to make one sink, anyone have any good tips to make it not float ..whooops .
hope someone has some ideas for me cause i dont want to take it out 
looks great 
thanks 
tom


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

screw it down on a piece of slate


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Manzanita driftwood (if it is the branchy kind that I am imagining) does take some time to sink. You can either screw it down onto a piece of slate as bigfishy has mentioned, or you can soak it in water for a few days to a few weeks before it becomes water logged enough to sick on its own.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi; In the past I have been successful using silicone and a piece of slate or other flat rock, but make sure silicone is dried for a couple of days.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

if it's meant for terrariums it might be grapewood or some other type of wood that does well in a terrarium but will mold/rot if put into water. i'd be careful with that. do some research and find out what kind of wood it is before moving forward to adding it to your tank


----------

